# Devils Lake



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Just wondering how people are doing up at Devils lake this spings? Channel A, Woods Rugen(spelling) road. and the culverts along 281?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hear it's mostly pike right now.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, mostly pike. Saw a couple dandy walleyes get caught this afternoon. All I could manage was one pike. Will have the boat out the next time i go there instead of walking in.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

A 7 & a 9 I bet.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

dosch

?


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Am going out in a boat tonite.
If there is little or no wind today(yeah right) we will be able to launch at the landing and get over to the secret spot.
I know what presentation to use as I have done well at this time of year many other times.
However,
There are more experienced and better fishermen on here so I pose the question:

What would be your choice of presentation be right now to catch walleyes in slowly flowing water.
Is it too early to throw cranks?
Should we anchor or go with the flow?
Cast upstream and bounce off bottom?
Cast downstream and work it against the current?

I would be going for Pike but I have to eat some before I keep anymore and I don't believe in throwing them back, there are just too darn many.

cootkiller


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

cootkiller....

too early to throw cranks, water is too cold.
anchor and jigging a jig/minnow combo or just a jig/plastic combo is good.
Pitching jigs/plastics, jigs/livebait into current and snap jigging is also good.
Anchoring off to the side of current and pitch a jig into the current and let the current take your jig out a ways and then bring it back. This has worked MANY times during the spring for me.

Might have the little boat ready to rock n roll for tonight. Damn starter spring isnt functioning.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes the jig with minnow has proven to be the best I have found.
Do you think that putting a twister tail on with the minnow hurts or helps the presentation.

cootkiller


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

definetely doesnt hurt it. It adds scent and if your fishing current the water clarity can be pretty bad. you can try it out and if it doesnt work out then ditch it, but its definetely worth trying. I like to just just jigs and twister tails, but if live bait works it gets used too. Just got the boat running, might be on the soft water tonight!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Sometimes the plastic will help because it slows the fall of the jig. For cranks, only thing I would try would be a suspending one - can be deadly.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

any reports on how the fishing is??????


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Went out this morning. Slow. Wind was way too strong. Tried a bunch of different spots. 2 of us and a walleye each. 1 kept small male, 1 released small female. Not many people were out, people pike fishing around us were picking them up pretty slow for this time of year.


----------



## aand (Apr 17, 2005)

I was wondering what roads you use to get to channel A from shore 
thanks


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

go west on hwy 2 for a few miles. you'll go over the channel and its a left hand turn on a dirt road right after that. can't miss it. anybody have any reports lately, a friend of mine was out there on sat. evening and he said it was slow. people were catching pike with live bait he said but it hasn't been hot for them really yet, and nobody was catching anything of size.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

channel a is starting to fill up wth people catching pike


----------



## aand (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank you for the directions


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

found walleyes on Sunday They are in at least one spot up there now


----------



## mnboy (Nov 13, 2004)

New to fishing in the spring out here but if a person would want to plan a trip out here when would you go in the coming weeks for walleyes? Where would you plan on hitting on the lake from shore? If someone could help me out that would be awesome.. Thanks...


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Well i am only 13 and the only person who loves to fish in my family and i go down on the missouri river whenever i can. Don't have a boat so i always fosh from shore. It seems like whenever your down their you either don't catch any or you hookem good. I have been by the tesoro refinary and casted out and caught 10 eyes in less than an hour. Thats all i can help.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

If i'm on the DL which i have only been on a few times, i just go where the people go! hehe and i don't go right into the middle of them i go on the end of them and away form them. The fish gotta some from somewhere.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Wondering when people think the best time of the year is to pitch cranks for walleyes in the trees? it should be coming up soon if this weather would straighten out......... let me know on your thoughts.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

all open water season long....


----------

